# Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Painting



## JuddCT

So my wife does paintings and was recently commissioned to do a bookcliffs roadless landscape with some bull elk (work in progress). Take a look (make sure to scroll all the way to the right to see both bulls):










So she is debating on putting some cow elk back behind the bull on the right. Couple questions:

1. Should she add some cow elk?

2. If so, should they be grazing/heads up looking at bull on left/mix?

3. How many?

I have my opinion, but it doesn't hurt to get more.

Thanks!


----------



## Dunkem

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

Wow beautiful painting! Maybe 2 or 3 does behind the bull on the right,couple heads up 1 down.BUT IT IS BEAUTIFUL THE WAY IT IS.GREAT TALENT!


----------



## sawsman

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

Looking great. She's a good artist!

I say two cows in the distance behind the bull on the right. Both with their heads up looking towards the challenging bulls. 8)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

I would say three cows behind the bull on the right, kind centered up a bit to the left of it. 1 head down ( furthest away) 2 heads up closer.

Great Work!


----------



## wyogoob

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*



sawsman said:


> Looking great. She's a good artist!
> 
> I say two cows in the distance behind the bull on the right. Both with their heads up looking towards the challenging bulls. 8)


+1


----------



## Bears Butt

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

Beautiful painting. I say one at the base of the hill in the background far back but between the bulls, another still coming off that same hill, and three standing about half way from the bull on the right and the hill. The three standing in the middle of the meadow and the one at the bottom of the hill are all looking at the left bull.


----------



## Swaner

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

This is what I would picture in this scene.
The bull has 3 cows, all looking since most likely this other bull is coming into the meadow screaming.
The bull has 2 of the cows behind him but 1 of the cows gets loose and is heading for the other bull.


----------



## JuddCT

Swaner said:


> This is what I would picture in this scene.
> The bull has 3 cows, all looking since most likely this other bull is coming into the meadow screaming.
> The bull has 2 of the cows behind him but 1 of the cows gets loose and is heading for the other bull.


I like the effort!


----------



## sneakyhunter87

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

So how would I get my hands on one of these paintings?


----------



## JuddCT

*Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Painting UPDATED*

I just realized I never posted the finished painting. Here is what she decided to go with:

[attachment=0:5xa899u3]IMG_0232.jpg[/attachment:5xa899u3]



sneakyhunter87 said:


> So how would I get my hands on one of these paintings?


I've had a few similar inquiries. She mostly paints for fun or family but will also do "contract" work and paints a specific request for a fee. I guess it wouldn't be too hard to also get a print of one of the originals if you really wanted. If interested just PM me.

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Ifish

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

That's awesome! She has a great talent. I like the way it turned out.


----------



## Bears Butt

*Re: Help on ? for my Wife's Book Cliffs (Roadless) Elk Paint*

Beautiful job! Thanks for sharing!


----------

